# Cheap accommodation Phuket?



## Jay80 (Jul 3, 2009)

Where to stay in Phuket for the cheapest hotel?


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Cheap places?*



Jay80 said:


> Where to stay in Phuket for the cheapest hotel?



Jay80.

Welcome to the forum. I did a quick Google of a few derivations for you - you can try a few more. These are what I found so far although I didn't do more than find the sites. You'll have to do your DD from this point... Happy researching

Accommodatoins in Phuket Accommodations in Phuket - Google Search

Hotels in Phuket Hotels in Phuket - Google Search

Guest Houses in Phuket Guest Houses in Phuket - Google Search

Cheap Rooms in Phuket Cheap Rooms in Phuket - Google Search

Discount Hotels in Phuket Discount Hotels in Phuket - Google Search

Serendipity2


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

It will be cheaper to stay in Phuket town than on any of the beach-areas. Guesthouses with dormrooms around 150-200 baht, a hundred more for a room of your own.


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

As for the beach areas, I would recommend Rawai. It's on the south end of Phuket, not to much tourists and thus not so pricey..


----------

